# Radioloogy - Combined code for CT chest, abdomen,a pelvis



## staycgofigan@yahoo.com (Dec 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if there's a combined code for CT of  chest, abdomen, and pelvis?


----------



## csperoni (Dec 8, 2017)

2 separate codes - 1 for the chest, 1 for the abdomen & pelvis
CHEST:
71250 without contrast
71260 with contrast
71270 with and without contrast
ABDOMEN AND PELVIS: 
74176 without contrast
74177 with contrast
74178 with and without contrast


----------

